# طريقة رسم التروس (كيفية اخذ ابعادهاء)



## وضاح الجبري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اسئل اخوتي المهندسين عن طريقة رسم التروس وماهي العناصر الاساسيه التي يحتاجهاء الفراز لقطع ترس مائل الاسنان او مخروطي وغيره من التروس
ارجو من اخواني المهندسين الا يبخلو علي برد


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا حسابات الترس العدل:
1-لمعرفة الموديول بمعلومية القطر الخارجي وعدد الاسنان
الموديول=القطر الخارجي/عدد الاسنان +2
2-لمعرفة عدد الاسنان بمعلومية الموديول والقطر الخارجي
عدد الاسنان=القطر الخارجي-2موديول /الموديول
3-لمعرفة القطر الخارجي بمعلومية الموديول وعدد الاسنان=الموديول *(عدد الاسنان+2)
4-لمعرفة الخطوه الدائريه بمعلومية الموديول=الموديول*النسبه التقريبيه(3.14)
5-قطر دائرة الخطوه بمعلومية القطر الخارجي والموديول=القطر الخارجي-2*الموديول
6-عمق السن او مقدار التغذيه=2.25*الموديول
7-عرض سنة الترس=8:12*الموديول
8-عددلفات يد جهاز التقسيم=قلب جهاز التقسيم(40سنه)/عدد الاسنان المطلوب عملها


----------



## وضاح الجبري (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر 
هذه العدله وهي الاسهل لاكن المائله والمخروطيه كيف يتم اخذ ابعادهاء وماهي العناصر الازمه لقطعهاء


----------



## Eng/Ali (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مش ال module=diameter/No. of teeth
اذا ايه رقم 2 الي في القوانين


----------



## وضاح الجبري (17 يوليو 2010)

لازلت منتضر الرد


----------



## ديدين (17 يوليو 2010)

هذه للتروس المخروطية


----------



## ديدين (17 يوليو 2010)

و هذه صور للرسومات التعريفية التي تستغل أثناء التصنيع


----------



## momier (15 مايو 2011)

انا محتاج ترس مائل السن قطره 2 سم وسمك الترس 3 مم ويكون حديد او بلاستيك ارجو المساعدة لاني عندي اختراع ومحتاج حد يدلني هل في تروس جاهزة بالمواصفات دي علشان انا محتاج منه كتييييييييييييير والاختراع ده مهم جدة وهيفرق مع ناس كتييييييييييير ويا رب دعواتكم احمد


----------



## محمد شمروخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Eng/Ali قال:


> مش ال module=diameter/No. of teeth
> اذا ايه رقم 2 الي في القوانين



القطر المقصود في معادلتك هو قطر الخطوة (pitch diameter) أما القطر الذي يساوي ((m*(z+2) فهو القطر الخارجي و إذا رغبت فراجع الموضوع الاتي " طريقة حساب التروس باستخدام الهندسة العكسية"


----------

